# Kaufberatung



## Buba235 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute!


Ich habe vor mir in den nächsten paar Tagen nen PC (zumindest die Innereien) zu kaufen und wollte mal bei euch so nachfragen, ob das was ich mir da so zusammen gestellt habe auch gute Leistung bringt. Hier mal meine Komponenten:

160GB Western Digital Caviar RE WD1600YS SATA II 16MB  *(2 mal für SATA RAID)* 
Asus 512MB GeForce 7950GT
Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe Sockel 775
Netzteil be quiet! BQT E5-550W Straight Power
Intel Core2 Duo E6600 2x 2.40GHz S775 Tray
1024MB DDR2RAM Infineon/Qimonda PC667 CL5 *(2 mal für DUAL Betrieb)* 
Kühler CPU Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775


Wenn ihr da noch Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, nennt sie mir ruhig, bin für alles offen. Mich würde auch interessieren, ob meine Komponenten überhaupt gut zusammen passen und ob das Netzteil ausreicht!


Gruß
Buba


----------



## wemuel (8. November 2006)

Hallo an alle,

Ja so eine Konfiguration würde bei mir auch bald ins Haus stehen, meine zusätzlich Frage lautet, bringt mir so ein Rechner auch viele Vorteile wenn ich viel mit 3d programmen arbeite, wie 3d studio max, ADT Acad oder so

Ich benutze momentan einen P4 mit 2,53 GHz, mit einer 128MB Graka, bin aber in letzter Zeit nimmer so zufrieden damit...

Grüße Wemu


----------



## chmee (9. November 2006)

Grundsätzlich OK.

Aber 

1. 2 Platten im RAID0 Verbund bringen Geschwindigkeit, aber gleichzeitig einen Super
Datenzerstörer. Ist eine Platte futsch, sind alle Daten weg. Ich möchte nichts heraufbeschwören,
sowas passiert aber oft genug. Also mind. ne 3. Platte rein als Datenplatte.

** EDIT ** Kaum ein Alltagsprogramm nutzt diese Geschwindigkeit aus. Du merkst,
dass eine Map bei BF2 schneller geladen wird, beim Videoschnitt bist Du dankbar, dass das
System so flüssig reagiert beim scrubben, ja, OK, Windows startet 10 Sekunden schneller.
Wenn es ein Arbeitstier werden soll - so zum Geldverdienen - dann ist Raid0 EIN Puzzlestück im
System.

2. Ne 7950 ist schon ne feine Sache. Aber für 3D-Workflow untere Schublade.
Wenn man einmal mit ner ProfiGraKa gearbeitet hat, möchte man die kleinen 
- achso unwichtigen - Dinge des Lebens nicht mehr missen.
Thema Grafikkarten : zB HIER

Und Grundsätzlich ist doch auch unsere Meinung zu einer Zusammenstellung
reine Theorie. Woher soll man auf Anhieb wissen, ob alle Komponenten sauber
miteinander arbeiten ?!

mfg chmee


----------

